# John Deere 568 Round Baler



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

I am looking at upgrading to a used JD 568. How many bales can you make with one of these balers before the heavy maintenance starts? Assuming it has been reasonably cared for and has not been baling a lot of corn stalks etc. are 10,000 or 20,000 bales considered to be "high mileage" so to speak? Thank you.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

10,000 bales it will need some TLC maybe belts and the pickup cams and bearing some chains it all depends on the conditions it has baled in and the type of crops. and the maintenance it has been given etc etc.. I seen balers with 5000 bales that look like they have baled 25 k and need major work.. i have also seen baler with 10-12 K that look very good yet I would think twice about anything around the 20k bales mark


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> 10,000 bales it will need some TLC maybe belts and the pickup cams and bearing some chains it all depends on the conditions it has baled in and the type of crops. and the maintenance it has been given etc etc.. I seen balers with 5000 bales that look like they have baled 25 k and need major work.. i have also seen baler with 10-12 K that look very good yet I would think twice about anything around the 20k bales mark


Atta boy Sno......is it bleeding?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JLP said:


> I am looking at upgrading to a used JD 568. How many bales can you make with one of these balers before the heavy maintenance starts? Assuming it has been reasonably cared for and has not been baling a lot of corn stalks etc. are 10,000 or 20,000 bales considered to be "high mileage" so to speak? Thank you.


I agree it really depends on what crop was being baled with the baler.....for instance, down here we grow peanuts and they come out of the dirt, and yes that means they are dirty. I wouldn't buy a baler down here is it had been in peanuts no matter the hours. I Have a real good farming friend that has a 468 SS and it has been in peanuts, baler has 17k bales on it. About 7-8k bales of peanuts. At 9k the pickup had to be rebuilt to the tune of 8k $......ima bettin if that baler had stayed in grass hay only the pickup would be fine today without a rebuild, maybe need adjustments and a few teeth but not 8k dollars worth of repairs.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I just replaced the belts on 467(little older brother of 568) @ 19,000 bales. I also just replaced the pickup cams. Other than replacing chains and a brg or two that's all I've done to mine. PS: I run mostly in sandy soil which is very hard on chains. The other 467 I traded off for present baler had 30,000 bales on monitor with about the same repairs. I forgot both had the frt half of drive line replaced. No matter how often I grease it or what type grease I use I can't make the CV joint LAST. Be sure and check for wear on CV joint on pto shaft as they're not cheap


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> 10,000 bales it will need some TLC maybe belts and the pickup cams and bearing some chains it all depends on the conditions it has baled in and the type of crops. and the maintenance it has been given etc etc.. I seen balers with 5000 bales that look like they have baled 25 k and need major work.. i have also seen baler with 10-12 K that look very good yet I would think twice about anything around the 20k bales mark


Really!!!!! I traded a JD 467 with 30,000 bales on the monitor just to get netwrap and present JD 467 has 19,000 bales now and I'm not even considering replacing it. I've forgotten how many bales the 430,435 & 466 had on them but I've baled over 150,000 bales with all off them.

PS: I'll add IMHO the 466 mega-wide pickup baler should be have been recalled as the feeder forks under the pickup with plastic brgs is a NIGHTMARE when operated in sandy soils.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

At about the 20,000 bale mark we check them over a little closer than before. Up till then they require very little other than the damage we do to them ourselves. Though i don't keep mine that long there are several up here with more than 40,000 bales on them running strong yet.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Atta boy Sno......is it bleeding?


just a little was only a surface wound just a butterfly strip -_- It wasn't a deep gash that required Stitches and a blood transfusion Thanks for the Moral support devildawg


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Bale count doesn't matter. You gotta know what you're looking at when buying a used baler


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Colby said:


> Bale count doesn't matter. You gotta know what you're looking at when buying a used baler


I would agree to disagree.... Some What... yes you need to know what to look for belts chains sprockets pickup condition and bearing .. But Like I said I know o some balers that got traded just because the bale count was very high and the balers were not dependable or the cost to recondition them was prohibitive for the value of the baler even though the baler was clean and taken care for... high bale counts mean wear on things that still work but could be costly to repair.. gear boxs tail gates and side walls rollers yes there are some balers with 30 40 even 50k bales but I would not care to Owen 1 of those as all the good is pretty well gone JMO


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Is the reliability as good on the 566 and 567 balers. I have read on here before that they are not near the baler as the 8 series. I am currently running a 535 that has done me well. The net has given me a few problems off and on, but for the most part it just bales and bales. The mega wide pick up and the updated net system is what I am going after. I am about to outgrow the 535.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JLP said:


> Is the reliability as good on the 566 and 567 balers. I have read on here before that they are not near the baler as the 8 series. I am currently running a 535 that has done me well. The net has given me a few problems off and on, but for the most part it just bales and bales. The mega wide pick up and the updated net system is what I am going after. I am about to outgrow the 535.


JLP It's not my check book and I'am a tight ass .. but the 67 is better than your 35 but the 68 is much better if $ was not a a issue and I was want'n to do a lot of baling the 68 is the way I would go... ......You know that was very hard for me to post... but it sound like you want to stay green so just try'n to help out the best I can.............


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Snowball, you on meds? Next thing you know you and the SIL are gonna be a singing kumbaya.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

snowball said:


> I would agree to disagree.... Some What... yes you need to know what to look for belts chains sprockets pickup condition and bearing .. But Like I said I know o some balers that got traded just because the bale count was very high and the balers were not dependable or the cost to recondition them was prohibitive for the value of the baler even though the baler was clean and taken care for... high bale counts mean wear on things that still work but could be costly to repair.. gear boxs tail gates and side walls rollers yes there are some balers with 30 40 even 50k bales but I would not care to Owen 1 of those as all the good is pretty well gone JMO


Yes. I should've added that I wouldn't think about buying a baler over 10,000 rolls. But some balers have gone through hell and back at just 2000 rolls. Some balers weren't taking care off and are crapped out at 1000 rolls. Bale count gives people an easy estimate of how much the baler has been used. I want to hear the baler run, see if there's play in pick up, look at belts, sprockets, chains, net wrap rollers and general overall look of baler. If the paint is sun faded. Good chance the baler has set in the sun and gotten wet for way to long. Wiring system is hell when you start having problems. Trust me I know.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> Snowball, you on meds? Next thing you know you and the SIL are gonna be a singing kumbaya.


I'am shock myself Moose. :huh: . but The SIL thing ... AIN'T HAPPEN'N..............EVER !!! :angry:


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

If you got the right tools to check 'em out and know what your looking for, In my opinion, no matter what they say in bales, if everything checks good, it could be worth a deal. Also in my opinion, If the buyer has educated them selves

through forums like this one, experience and knowledge then trust your gut. Honestly, I would not be afraid to run a 535, if I felt confident after looking it over. Balers are not that complicated, unlike a tractor, most everything is on the outside, so you can see it. Wouldn't used tractors be easier to evaluate if you could see inside the transmission, hydraulics or engine? Whether its a dealer or a private owner that your dealing with, make sure YOU are satisfied in your evaluation, if it takes all day, and if they are confident in their merchandise there should be no arguments to hook it up and see it run. When you are buying, you are in control.

Good luck in your purchase


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

I am not particularly true GREEN, but I have a good dealer close. My 535 is still chugging along, but there have been times lately that the added capacity of the 7 or 8 series baler would have made the day go so much better. I am in no hurry and don't make a habit of rushing into something, so I have time to pick and choose and if I can't find what I want the 535 will get it done. I can make evaluations on the mechanical parts of the baler as to whether it is in decent shape. It is the electrical parts and things you can't see that concern me. These are the things that will show up as the baler gets some age on it. I would rather dig a ditch with a spoon than spend a day chasing an electrical issue. Money is an issue, but I won't buy something that will give me a ton of grief when I need it the least just to save a few dollars. Thank you for all of the comments so far, keep them coming.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JLP said:


> I am not particularly true GREEN, but I have a good dealer close. My 535 is still chugging along, but there have been times lately that the added capacity of the 7 or 8 series baler would have made the day go so much better. I am in no hurry and don't make a habit of rushing into something, so I have time to pick and choose and if I can't find what I want the 535 will get it done. I can make evaluations on the mechanical parts of the baler as to whether it is in decent shape. It is the electrical parts and things you can't see that concern me. These are the things that will show up as the baler gets some age on it. I would rather dig a ditch with a spoon than spend a day chasing an electrical issue. Money is an issue, but I won't buy something that will give me a ton of grief when I need it the least just to save a few dollars. Thank you for all of the comments so far, keep them coming.


 If that is your thinking then shop around and look for a nice 567 they are pretty good .To me the issue with some of them are the feeder fingers in the pickup if they have been upated from the plastic bearing then you are fine and there are some nice 567 balers around yet and they are about 7 to 10 K less than most if the better 568 balers


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> If that is your thinking then shop around and look for a nice 567 they are pretty good .To me the issue with some of them are the feeder fingers in the pickup if they have been upated from the plastic bearing then you are fine and there are some nice 567 balers around yet and they are about 7 to 10 K less than most if the better 568 balers


To my knowledge feeder fingers are only on the mega-wide pickup models. I have had zero problems with feeder fingers on either 2 model Mega-wide PU 467's I've owned with a combined bale count of 49,000 + bales


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

thats right Jim they are only on the mega wide I can't belive you never had any issues with the bearings ? about 60% of the guys I know that have them have had issues with them you must be in the 40%and run your pickup off the ground a little more ....


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I learned a long time ago that pickup teeth weren't supposed to PLOW just pick up hay. As I stated never had a problem there.

PS: I baled 150(4X5.5) bales yesterday with my 467


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

My 68 has 15,000 rolls on it. Baled 198 t85 rolls Thursday. I am now having belt issue, they seem to be separating a bit, I had to replace two on Sat. Belts at the deere house are too expensive to buy a set. Any recommendations on where to buy a set of belts?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I bought my new belts at Stewarts of Sherman,TX. They looked good when I installed them but I've only baled 500 bales wish them so far. My belts are supposed to be Americann made same as OEM. http://www.balerbeltsandhaybeds.com/


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

What is it about the 568 makes the capacity higher than the 6 or 7 series balers? Also, is there a significant difference in weight between the 4' and 5' wide bales? Being able to haul an 8' load would be handy, but I don't want to give up too much weight. We don't truck many bales and most people we bale for want a 5'X6' so that there are fewer bales to handle.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I think the black roller in front of the pickup increases flow better to the pickup making a higher capacity baler. I do know for a fact our 468 and eat twice the size of the windrow as our 567


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD advertises the bale weights as follows 469 = 1650#s & 569 = 2200#s


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

In most conditions there is no difference in capacity in the terms of tons/hr between a 2003 and newer 567 and any 568 baler if they both have mega wide pickups. If the windrow is light and fluffy the 568 does feed a little nicer due to the windrow feeder roll. Now there is a big difference between the early (01-02) 567 balers and the later models when JD changed up to the spiral auger/rotor. The newer 567's will feed much more even in all crop conditions but, running them side by side in a field most times it just does not matter much.

Maybe that's where the confusion has come from, guys trading up from a early model 567 to a 568 will definitely notice an improvement.


----------



## sturg hay (Jun 1, 2015)

we have 18,000 on our 568 we put around 6,000 a year on it not many problems. the chains all need to be replaced about every 4,500 bales other then that very simple good baler


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

4 ft wide bale is 4/5=0.8 = 80% wt of 5 ft bale. 4 5x bales = 5 4× bales same diameter.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

carcajou said:


> In most conditions there is no difference in capacity in the terms of tons/hr between a 2003 and newer 567 and any 568 baler if they both have mega wide pickups. If the windrow is light and fluffy the 568 does feed a little nicer due to the windrow feeder roll. Now there is a big difference between the early (01-02) 567 balers and the later models when JD changed up to the spiral auger/rotor. The newer 567's will feed much more even in all crop conditions but, running them side by side in a field most times it just does not matter much.
> 
> Maybe that's where the confusion has come from, guys trading up from a early model 567 to a 568 will definitely notice an improvement.


Thanks for the information. There is quite a bit of difference in price on the 7 -vs- the 8 series balers. My local dealer has an '09, 568 that has ~5000 bales on it for $27,000 which seems like plenty in my opinion. There seems to be quite a bit of variability in prices depending on the part of the country you are in.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

If it had big tires, net, and hydraulic pickup that's a pretty good price Down here...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> 4 ft wide bale is 4/5=0.8 = 80% wt of 5 ft bale. 4 5x bales = 5 4× bales same diameter.


Yes, considering the bale density is the same. Those here with a 5x5 will back off the density. I can't blame them as the price brings the same no matter the width.

One older fellow around here makes a 5W x 4High and sells them as 4x5's. Not quite the same volume of hay as a true 4x5.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Colby said:


> If it had big tires, net, and hydraulic pickup that's a pretty good price Down here...


It has net but not the bigger tires or hydraulic pick up. No push bar either.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JLP said:


> No push bar either.


If your 535 has a push bar it will bolt up to a 568.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

sturg hay said:


> we have 18,000 on our 568 we put around 6,000 a year on it not many problems. the chains all need to be replaced about every 4,500 bales other then that very simple good baler


That seems excessive on the chains unless it's your environment. Almost 10,000 on my 458 haven't replaced any. Is there more stress on the bigger balers? Chains on mine get oiled after every baling job which run about 100-200 bales per day and sits out most of the summer cause it's not home.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The larger the diameter the bale is the more stress is exerted on chains/driveline because of added weight of bale. IMHO premature wear of chains is caused by inadequate lubrication & excessively worn sprockets


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Are there any down sides to the 4' wide balers? I have come across a nice 468 but I'm not convinced I want a 4' bale. Are the pickups the same on a 4' vs the 5' baler. I have also read that the 4X6 bales can tip easily.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

All I see listed in 468 parts catalog is Mega-wide pickup which is 5 ft wide on a 4 ft baler. 4X6 bales will not fall over if properly formed(level on top) 4 ft wide bales are easier to transport than 5 ft wide bales.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Spec sheet on Richie shows them both having the same dimension on the pickup. Are there any other drawbacks to the 4' bales. Stacking in the barn or anything?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO 4 ft wide bales are as easy to stack as 5 ft wide bales.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Was 2006 or 2007 the last year for the 7 series balers? What improvements were made in the 8 series over the 7 series. The spec sheets make them look nearly identical. I have not had my hands on a 567 so I haven't got anything to compare the 568 I have been looking at to.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

2006 was the last year for the 567's. As far as i know there were only 4 changes made to the 568's. Larger tires were offered with heaver spindles. The feed roller was added to the pickups. The drive chains were beefed up to 80 series on the main drives. And i think the twine capacity was increased to 4 balls on each side.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Is the feed roller the part behind the pickup that forces the hay up into the chamber?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree on the 4 things carcajou stated.

I checked the part numbers on the brgs for the belt drive rollers and the 567 brgs sub to the 568 brgs


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

JLP said:


> Is the feed roller the part behind the pickup that forces the hay up into the chamber?


No it's a black plastic roller in front and above the pickup. First thing hay hits before entering the pick up.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> I agree on the 4 things carcajou stated.
> 
> I checked the part numbers on the brgs for the belt drive rollers and the 567 brgs sub to the 568 brgs


Pardon my lack of knowledge, but does that mean they are the same bearings?


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Colby said:


> No it's a black plastic roller in front and above the pickup. First thing hay hits before entering the pick up.


How critical is that feed roller to the capacity of the baler? Any experience with the 567 vs the 568 capacities that can be contributed to the roller?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

JLP said:


> How critical is that feed roller to the capacity of the baler? Any experience with the 567 vs the 568 capacities that can be contributed to the roller?


In light , fluffy grass, straw ,it helps. Not enough to worry about unless you are trying to push the baler to the limit all the time.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JLP said:


> Pardon my lack of knowledge, but does that mean they are the same bearings?


I doubt they're identical brgs. Companies update their parts design and the new part sometimes as in this case can fit older machines. The cast iron housing brg fits in is same size so I'm guessing brgs are the same size spec's wise but newer style brgs might have a better seal. I tried to look u the spec''s of either brg on JDparts.com to no avail.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Is there anybody out there running a 469 baler? In grass hay, how heavy of a bale can you make? Can you get the 1600# bale that the manual says?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Dry grass hay a 4x6 bale will be 1200-1400lbs


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JLP said:


> Is there anybody out there running a 469 baler? In grass hay, how heavy of a bale can you make? Can you get the 1600# bale that the manual says?


Weights listed in spec's is determined baling Alfalfa(legumes). As Colby stated dry grass hay will be less.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

For those of you baling corn stalks, how does a 4X6 stand up to the 5X6 bales? Do people want the smaller bale, or is it always "Bigger is Better".


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO width of bale would be determined by where bales were utilized. If utilized on or very close to baling site 5 ft wide would probably be preferred but if bales required hauling any distance 4 ft wide because 2 bales will fit side by side on truck with no hauling permit required.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JLP said:


> For those of you baling corn stalks, how does a 4X6 stand up to the 5X6 bales? Do people want the smaller bale, or is it always "Bigger is Better".


Depends on your location.Here bigger is better.If you get closer to a metro area or eastern part of the US there will be more demand for 4' wide bales.

Just had 3 more netwrap customers switch to 5' wide balers from 4'.Alot less bales to pickup.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Depends on your location.Here bigger is better.If you get closer to a metro area or eastern part of the US there will be more demand for 4' wide bales.
> 
> Just had 3 more netwrap customers switch to 5' wide balers from 4'.Alot less bales to pickup.


Even our customers that want their hay baled in 4' wide bales want their corn stalk bales made with a 5' wide baler.. I personal don't like any type of 4' wide bale just like swmnhay say's less bales to haul and a 4' wide corn stalk bales don't have much value around here


----------



## JLP (Aug 5, 2013)

All valid points and good information to think about. I currently have a 5'X6' baler and like it. I just can't seem to convince myself to switch to the 4'. I don't currently bale stalks because there isn't a demand for them here. With low wheat prices and lack of straw, that might change.


----------

